# Ammo prices on the rise



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Like everything else I guess, but going up quick at some places I look ..... even down south on vacation was surprised with prices..... but did find some things that shocked me would be on their shelves , being able to use high powered rifles down there (mainly looking for 350 legend) gave me something to do instead of breathing red tide fishing


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I’ve been seeing the lowest prices I’ve seen in several years on some things. Are you having trouble finding .350 Legend? I’ve seen more of that than buckshot.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Things I've seen lately have went up since spring time buying for others , and shelves are starting to fill with some flavors (I'm good on 350legend ) brought some back from down south vacation , figured I'd shoot some breaking in the new savage or I'd Have extra if others needed any...... but really not the hunting weight 145
From spring time to now 21.47 to now 29.44


----------



## Ron Y (Dec 2, 2020)

Try www.SGAmmo.com


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Saw some game loads at Wally World , 15$ a box of 6s, then some 22 super x 300 count for 40$ more ammo than last time I looked.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Yep , were I've seen the price increases lately ...... but everything has went up it seems and most likely just the start
Picked up some while on vacation in Florida dang red tide hindered the fishing so did some searching


----------



## ckfowler (Jul 14, 2008)

Walmart finally caught up with all the local gun shops raising prices on ammo. Selection still limited but at least seeing some. Nice not needing anything so I can still watch for deals or pick up harder to find stuff for friends when I find it.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

ironman172 said:


> Yep , were I've seen the price increases lately ...... but everything has went up it seems *and most likely just the start*
> ...


Yep...trickle down effect of higher fuel prices. Not only in ammo but all commodity's.
Common sense, simple math says...delivering merchandise to store by truck + higher cost of fuel ='s higher prices to consumer. 
Merchandise prices won't stop rising until fuel prices level off...won't go down until fuel prices do.


----------

